

Conway’s Game of Life for Curved Surfaces  - Part 1 - signa11
http://0fps.wordpress.com/2012/11/19/conways-game-of-life-for-curved-surfaces-part-1/

======
moconnor
Tweaking the parameters gives (in my opinion) some more interesting
behaviours: <http://jsfiddle.net/9ww7P/>

